
A Review of 'The Rails 3 Way' by Obie Fernandez - duck
http://www.rubyinside.com/review-of-the-rails-3-way-obie-fernandez-4080.html
======
spooneybarger
A review that goes out of its way to keep saying how nice the author is and
where the reviewer isn't sure they should say what they are going to because
of said niceness leads me to wonder how unbiased the review actually is.

~~~
telemachos
I can only find one reference to how "nice" Obie is. (Edit: Just found a
second one - "great guy" instead of nice. But _both_ the "nice guy" and the
"great guy" come right as Cooper is criticizing.) Also, on the whole, the
review seems to be (very politely and carefully) negative to me. Not scathing,
but definitely not a glowing review where I would worry about bias.

~~~
spooneybarger
And if he wasn't tiptoeing around? How might the criticism have been? This to
me is a review that shouldn't have been written as Cooper seems to have some
issues sep. the person from the book when it comes to this one.

~~~
telemachos
Maybe you're right. I haven't read other reviews by Cooper, so I can't really
judge how harsh is is normally or in other cases. But I do know that as I read
the review, it was clear that Cooper didn't love it and _why_ he didn't love
it. As a potential buyer, the review gave me plenty of reasons not to buy the
book (and also some reasons to buy it). I don't feel that there was so much
tiptoeing is all I'm saying.

~~~
spooneybarger
I agree partially, this review just really left me cold and wondering, what
was left out. Its really rare that I feel like a reviewer is holding back.

